# Shrimp Alfredo with Spaghetti Squash



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 27, 2021)

This one of my favorite low carb dishes.  I forgot was a small squash and burnt it a little.  This the best way to cook Spaghetti Squash to use as pasta. 












Cook shrimp with some blacken seasoning. 







Toss all together.







Salad.  I made this dressing and really like it.  Made with  Japanese Kewpie mayonnaise.  Move over Duke's.  This stuff really good.  Made with just the yolks. 









						Japanese Deep Roasted Sesame Salad Dressing
					

This is the dressing that actually made me enjoy green salad. Put it on cardboard and it'll be delicious! Copycat recipe of the Kewpie brand.




					hot-thai-kitchen.com


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks awesome, Brian!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 27, 2021)

That looks real good Brian! We love spaghetti squash. Great replacement for Angel hair pasta when doing low carb


Brian Trommater said:


> Move over Duke's. This stuff really good. Made with just the yolks.


All yolks???? I'm gonna have to try this stuff out for sure!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 27, 2021)

Nothing wrong with that meal. Pulling up a chairs. Nice job.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks great Brian. We love spaghetti squash. That dressing is pretty unique. Going to try it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 28, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great Brian. We love spaghetti squash. That dressing is pretty unique. Going to try it.


I had hard time finding a mirin without sugar.  I found one that had it as the last ingredient that was the lowest carb.


----------

